# 2014 Hells Bay Waterman



## Evan Ott (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Evan Ott (Apr 15, 2018)

Since purchased I've added a Simrad NSS7 evo3 linked to the F70 with NMEA2000 network.
FMT north and south chip. LEDs under the gunnel and in the baitwell.

Also managed to get some slime on the deck.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I think you have to change permissions for the photos you uploaded so that they are public... I can't see them currently


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

What a pretty set up....


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

pics?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Those all white skiffs are hard to see.......


----------



## Bott7 (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2018)

Very clean, love the lines!


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

She's a beaut Clark


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm diggin' the color


----------



## Evan Ott (Apr 15, 2018)

Sorry y’all can’t figure out how to change the album settings on my phone. I’ll try to mess with it tonight.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Evan Ott said:


> Sorry y’all can’t figure out how to change the album settings on my phone. I’ll try to mess with it tonight.


You can upload pics from your phone by clicking the orange 'upload a file' button next to the 'post reply' button in the reply box. Then choose the files you would like to upload/share with us


----------



## Evan Ott (Apr 15, 2018)

I think I got them fixed?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2018)

Now we’re talkin! Nice rig!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

That is an awesome skiff. I’m going to miss the one I had last year when the winter tides come around.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

She really is a beaut Clark. Do you and Smackdaddy have the same barber?


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Price?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Great lookin skiff!! GLWS


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Get some corrosion X heavy and spray it on those rear trailer tabs where they attach to the bunks.
Thank me later...


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

backbone said:


> Get some corrosion X heavy and spray it on those rear trailer tabs where they attach to the bunks.
> Thank me later...


This X2!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

She's sexy...


----------



## Evan Ott (Apr 15, 2018)

backbone said:


> Get some corrosion X heavy and spray it on those rear trailer tabs where they attach to the bunks.
> Thank me later...


Thanks, I actually been looking into something for that. They’ve started to corrode over the last month or so. Don’t think the guy fished it much over the 4 years he had it. (Only 84hrs on the tach at purchase.)


----------



## Evan Ott (Apr 15, 2018)

mmccull5 said:


> Price?


Not for sale, well atleast for now. Got kiddo #2 coming mid October. Been bouncing the idea of down sizing the skiff and getting a bay boat.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I’ll start the bidding at $1.73


----------



## Evan Ott (Apr 15, 2018)

MariettaMike said:


> That is an awesome skiff. I’m going to miss the one I had last year when the winter tides come around.


Thanks, your old skiff is what actually got me looking into watermans again. Just couldn’t get the money together in time. I initially wanted to build a CC Pro. But I think the SC has turned out a lot better for the family on river/sand bar days. Bought a small bean bag chair that my 5yr old loves. She feels much safer sitting down in the cockpit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2018)

$5.00


----------



## Evan Ott (Apr 15, 2018)

And now for why I started the thread. Was detail the skiff last Saturday and was thinking about how you never really see any detailed pictures of compartments/live wells on skiffs. And for some reason I have a thing for clean hatches/gutters/compartments in skiffs. Could be the shallowest drafting, driest riding skiff out there. And if the hatches arn’t dry, quiet, and cleanly set up. I wouldn’t take a second glance at it. Hope someone else gets it....????


----------



## Evan Ott (Apr 15, 2018)

And just some more pictures.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

It's a disease for those that do! Great looking skiff and good job maintaining her.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

So fresh and so clean!
MINTY...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

backbone said:


> Get some corrosion X heavy and spray it on those rear trailer tabs where they attach to the bunks.
> Thank me later...


You can call RamLin and they will send you aluminum replacements, or just buy some from boattrailerparts.com


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

No Mike, I am talking about the welded tabs on the rear crossbeam that always corrode in time. This only happens on the galvanized trailers.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow! I have locker envy after looking at those pics! Looks like I need to detail mine to get up to par around here. Super clean looking Skiff, congrats!


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Now I'm motivated to clean my hatches.

She's a pearl!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Lookin good ,Any tricks on cleaning your hatches, also did you remove the gunnel carpet? Looks much cleaner that way


----------



## Evan Ott (Apr 15, 2018)

SC on the FLY said:


> Lookin good ,Any tricks on cleaning your hatches, also did you remove the gunnel carpet? Looks much cleaner that way


I bought the skiff with nothing under the gunnels. Thought it looked very clean so I had skiff shop add small carpet reel pads so my reels wouldn’t get beat up. 

And the only tips/tricks I could give would be... Iron out works wonders and I take everything out of my skiff after every use. And dry any spots that hold water after washing. (Low spot in live well, front hatch, and inner spray rails under gunnel.)


----------



## Evan Ott (Apr 15, 2018)

Party favors my mother in law got for my wife’s baby shower this past weekend. Thought they were cool enough to share.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Clean!


----------

